

FBI Plans to Have 52 Million Photos in its NGI Face Recognition Database - neverminder
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/fbi-plans-have-52-million-photos-its-ngi-face-recognition-database-next-year

======
tete
Now you know why it's called _Face_ book.

